# Constitutional Rights we have lost, First Amendment



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if this is considered political. Admins, feel free to move this to a more appropriate category.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-27/pop-quiz-how-many-constitutional-rights-have-we-lost


> How Many Constitutional Freedoms Have We Lost?
> 
> This post explains the liberties guaranteed in the Bill of Rights - the first 10 amendments to the United States Constitution - and provides a scorecard on the extent of the loss of each right. (This is an updated version of an essay we wrote in February. Unfortunately, a lot of information has come out since then.)
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Amendment Two*

I will keep posting these in sections.



> Second Amendment
> 
> The 2nd Amendment states:
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Third Amendment*

Third Amendment



> The 3rd Amendment prohibits the government forcing people to house soldiers:
> 
> No Soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the consent of the Owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by law.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Fourth Amendment*

Fourth Amendment



> The 4th Amendment prevents unlawful search and seizure:
> 
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Fifth Amendment*

Fifth Amendment



> The 5th Amendment addresses due process of law, eminent domain, double jeopardy and grand jury:
> 
> No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Sixth Amendment*

Sixth Amendment



> The 6th Amendment guarantees the right to hear the criminal charges levied against us and to be able to confront the witnesses who have testified against us, as well as speedy criminal trials, and a public defender for those who cannot hire an attorney:
> 
> In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Seventh Amendment*

Seventh Amendment



> The 7th Amendment guarantees trial by jury in federal court for civil cases:
> 
> In Suits at common law, where the value in controversy shall exceed twenty dollars, the right of trial by jury shall be preserved, and no fact tried by a jury, shall be otherwise re-examined in any Court of the United States, than according to the rules of the common law.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Eighth Amendment*

Eighth Amendment



> The 8th Amendment prohibits cruel and unusual punishment:
> 
> Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ninth Amendment*

Ninth Amendment



> The 9th Amendment provides that people have other rights, even if they aren't specifically listed in the Constitution:
> 
> The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Tenth Amendment*

Tenth Amendment



> The 10th Amendment provides that powers not specifically given to the Federal government are reserved to the states or individual:
> 
> The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Other Constitutional Provisions &#8230; and The Declaration of Independence*

This is the last section of the article with many, many links included in the original post. At this time, I am not going to link them all up,but don't they do that by themselves sometimes? This section may not make as much sense without reading all those references.



> Other Constitutional Provisions &#8230; and The Declaration of Independence
> 
> In addition to the trampling of the Bill of Rights, the government has also trashed the separation of powers enshrined in the main body of the Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------

